# Osterine the Banned sarm.



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Might be in wrong section here but I'm thinking of running 6 weeks on Osterine. Not really for lean muscle or cutting but I keep getting niggling injuries. I don't think I can rest long enough to properly heal. I've heard good things that the compound rapidly heals joints and strengthens them as well as helping with endurance.

I'm scared of buying bunk stuff from the internet. Would DNA labs be ok or alpha pro? Who's got the puriest best measured out sarm?

I understand it does just shut you down a little do pct will be run after.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i ran high dose deca and then eq and tried to train around an injury and it did fa for my recovery

best way you can heal it is with time off, not a sarm


----------

